# Why EP?



## OPC'n (Mar 7, 2009)

This is mainly for EP'ers but others can join too if you want.

I have a question that is based off another thread talking about "worst hymns ever". If EP's believe that hymnals like the Trinity Hymnal is a slippery slope into unbiblical song singing, then how do you defend preaching? In other words, if you are confident that your pastor can preach a biblically sound sermon from the pulpit, then why are you not confident that these same men or those like them from the past who gave us our hymnals could not give us biblically sound hymns with which to worship God?


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 7, 2009)

Is the moratorium lifted?

If so, then:

It's not matter of thinking that that singing hymns will lead to singing unbiblical things. It's a matter of what we are persuaded we are commanded to do. We see that, _in stated worship_ we are commanded to sings Psalms; and pastors are commanded to preach the word. So we do both.

It's not a method on our part to attempt to prevent errors from slipping into our singing (that's certainly a side benefit, but not the goal); our reason is that Psalms are the only thing we see a warrant or command to be sung in public worship.

If not, then everyone pretend I didn't write this...


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 7, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Is the moratorium lifted?



I don't understand what you mean here.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 7, 2009)

The administration placed a moratorium on this topic quite a while ago; the message is still present at the top of the forum.



> Every now and again we just need to take a breath from all the heat generated by EP debates. Accordingly, the Admins are instituting a temporary hiatus on EP debates. In the meantime, there is more than ample material within this forum to read both sides of the issue many times over. Do not start any threads related to EP debates during the display of this notice.



Thus, I will respectfully bow out of this thread unless I am informed that the ban is lifted.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, then we will just wait for one of them to delete it because I don't know how. Sorry I didn't see the ban.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 7, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Well, then we will just wait for one of them to delete it because I don't know how. Sorry I didn't see the ban.



It's okay, one of our benevolent dictators will either come by and lock it or inform us that it's okay. If they lock, then you're in TROUUUUUU-BLE! 50 lashes with the powdered wig of John Owen. Better hope you don't have asthma!!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 7, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Well, then we will just wait for one of them to delete it because I don't know how. Sorry I didn't see the ban.
> ...



Well, we have some new mod's now who might want to make a good impression so maybe they will dust out the wig first!


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 7, 2009)

sjonee said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



No such luck!! They'll add more dust!! That's part of the torture!! You might find yourself being beaten by the wigs of the Genevan Translators!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 7, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > JohnGill said:
> ...



Do you think that some of their genes are still in those wigs as part of the dust which will be inhaled by me when I'm whopped? If so, is it possible that I might so absorb them so as to intermingle their genes with mine thus giving me a higher intellect? If so, then this was so worthwhile! Bring it on!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 7, 2009)

Careful, Sarah. We have a couple of new mods who are itching to put someone on double secret probation.

BTW, I saw that look on your face when you read this! What, did you think that connectivity was a one way street?


----------

